# Intake/Turbo location



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm in the process of slowly going turbo (lightened flywheel and upgraded clutch are in the mail  ), I was checking under my hood and was curious of exactly the setup of how the turbo is connected to the intake and exhaust as far as location. Anyone got a pic.? btw, I have an HKS intake.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

ummm what are you asking?.. the turbo is going to bolt up directly to your intake manifold through its own piping.. and the exhaust manifold will have to be custom made, or odered... im kinda confused on what your asking.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I was just wondering where everything will fit. I understand how everything is connected, I'm just having trouble picturing where everything is located under the hood (i.e. the location of the turbo, intake, all the piping, etc.). Is that more clear?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

http://www.hotshot.com/turbo/200sx.htm

doesnt show everything but that pretty much sums it up.


----------

